# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Run tine error 53 - File not found

## Gymbo

I get this error running the compiled program, but it runs just fine from the IDE. Any clues?

----------


## Elroy

> I get this error running the compiled program, but it runs just fine from the IDE. Any clues?


You're not going to show us any code?

----------


## OptionBase1

In the conservatory with the lead pipe.

----------


## Gymbo

Interesting, I'm not getting notifications of any replies.

The problem was with running the program from the IDE and the compiled version form a different folder, all is well (except the notifications).

----------


## jdc2000

Reply notifications are currently not functioning, unfortunately.

----------


## Arnoutdv

> Interesting, I'm not getting notifications of any replies.
> 
> The problem was with running the program from the IDE and the compiled version form a different folder, all is well (except the notifications).


Can you give a better explanation of what is happening.

What is the path of the file in the IDE?
What is the path of the file from the EXE?
Are both running on the same computer?
Are both running with the same elevation?

----------

